# DHS to attack citizens in homes



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that jeh Johnson and mus-lam thuggery is getting drfunded, retaliation is forthcoming against citizens apparently in their homes:

"A new Department of Homeland Security intelligence assessment circulated this month focuses on the threat of right-wing sovereign citizen extremist groups in the U.S. _"Some"_ law enforcement groups say the threat is equal to, and occasionally greater than, the threat from Islamic extremist groups.

The Homeland Security report, produced in coordination with the FBI, counts 24 violent sovereign citizen-related attacks across the U.S. since 2010, CNN reported Friday.
(Of course, don't compare that to "other" statistics....)

And:

The Homeland Security report *predicts* that most sovereign citizen violence in 2015 will occur during routine law enforcement *encounters at a suspect's home, during enforcement stops and at government offices*, CNN reported.

"Law enforcement officers will remain the primary target of (sovereign citizen) violence over the next year due to their role in physically enforcing laws and regulations,"

Hm. What will citizens not like as they are violated and invaded on this year? 
Hopefully, it is just empty threats of bitterness because the black panthers are getting defunded. But it sure sounds ominous.

DHS intelligence report warns of domestic right-wing terror threat - Washington Times


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The black panthers are getting defunded???


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the real agenda and the danger of the Patriot Act allowing massive government spying. Defend the status quo as well as expansion of government intruding into every faucet of life of Joe Average. Punish and crush any who may oppose the progressive government agenda in any way possible. DHS will get you and your little dog too.

Although this is the same attitude displayed when roasting the Branch Dividians and shooting women and children at Ruby Ridge. Flex the muscles so the citizenry will obey the federal overlords.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What else would you expect from this Administration. the kind of things they have been doing all a long


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

For those of you that haven't met the soverign citizens they are not like us in too many ways. They think in terms of the us commercial code and believe that there are two of each of us - one that is real and one that has been pawned to finance the us debt


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sovereign Citizen, Constitutionalists, whatever particular group or level of training and research any particular group has; none of them suggest killing cops, killing people at malls, performing female genital mutilation, burning churches, burning churches with the membership inside them, slavery, selling female slaves, trading female slaves, using children as sex slaves, burning non-S-Cs in cages, lobbing the heads of those who are not S-Cs, forcing women to wear croker sacks, or going on killing sprees because someone made fun of George Washington, John Jay or even Jesus Christ.

That the DHS would even suggest they are "Right-Wing" is ludicrous, too, as they do not fall into the left/right false paradigm. 

That the administration even thinks we are so stupid as to fall for this attempt at deflecting attention only goes to show how out of touch they are with the real world.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and the S-Cs are not trying to take over the world. They merely want to be left alone to follow the laws of nature and nature's God without the interference of a system that has stepped way over the bounds of what was intended. They have no desire to make anyone convert or die.

Sorry, Obama; if you like your religion/system/ideology, you can keep it. Please, simply go back to the land of the maddrassas where you learned it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I heard a saying that goes something like this. If the ship is taking on water start yelling fire to distract everyone.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, and the S-Cs are not trying to take over the world. They merely want to be left alone to follow the laws of nature and nature's God without the interference of a system that has stepped way over the bounds of what was intended. They have no desire to make anyone convert or die.
> 
> Sorry, Obama; if you like your religion/system/ideology, you can keep it. Please, simply go back to the land of the maddrassas where you learned it.


But if you are a socialist isn't someone who wants to be left alone a threat?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a witch hunt on a slippery slope. 

Who defines what a sovereign citizen is? they may start out with a narrow definition. Yet as we all know over time definitions expand. Next thing you know, a conservative is a sovereign citizen. A constitutionalist a sovereign citizen a Libertarian a sovereign citizen. At what point does the definition stop expanding? After they have rounded up everybody who isn't a Liberal Progressive?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im starting to wonder what is behind all of this. the right is serving the left.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One more baby step.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Scary it really is. The start of something more ominous?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Amazing that as United States Citizens, in a country with a Constitution protecting our freedom and liberties, we are considered no better than Muslim Insurgents in Iraq and Afghanistan. Our own government has labeled us as "Infidels". 

Oh wait, it's not amazing. I expected it. What was it that I was saying about Hugs, Balloons, Unicorns and Rainbows? Oh yeah, the darkest days of our nation are upon us.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Seneca said:


> This is a witch hunt on a slippery slope.
> 
> Who defines what a sovereign citizen is? they may start out with a narrow definition. Yet as we all know over time definitions expand. Next thing you know, a conservative is a sovereign citizen. A constitutionalist a sovereign citizen a Libertarian a sovereign citizen. At what point does the definition stop expanding? After they have rounded up everybody who isn't a Liberal Progressive?


I believe this has been set already... If you obey the govt. Without question, you are good to go. More than likely you are a democrat. If you question the govt. You are a republican... More than likely you lean to the right. A possibility than you could be a right wing extremist, which is also a possibility that you could also be a sovereign citizen which makes you domestic terrorist. What is a domestic terrorist? A group or individual that has guns, who keeps food and medicine for tough times. Unfotunately DHS and some LEO's think this of us. I would not be surprised if a false flag is started so that they could go after us.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes the darkness has gotten to be a noisome bother of ugly and hopefully, these next 2 years will be nonstop relentless dismantling of the assault on this country's wealth via its citizens


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

http://rt.com/usa/234615-shopping-malls-terror-plot/

The rest of the department of Homeland humbug is distancing itself from muslim Jeh "jihad" Johnson's "you better pay me or else" and is just more proof of why it's a dangerous and obtuse dept. already wielding too much power. Still, like a golfing obama, Johnson is saying he will go after domestic whites he is calling "right wing extremists" - meanwhile, 20,000 illegals at least into texas in the last 2 months but that's not a problem.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Who defines what a sovereign citizen is?


Sovereign citizens seem to think that the laws don't apply to them. Kinda reminds me of our Comrade-President.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Quote Originally Posted by Seneca View Post
Who defines what a sovereign citizen is?"

Well, first they were homeless or old or a vet, now they will be white and report news that makes dc look bad.
Then, they will be white and have iq or a skill set that could interfere with sharia and islam.
After that it will be anybody so deviant, criminal and offensive that they will think people should have rights and freedoms.
(It's being used as a witch word can't you tell? There are like 2 sovereign citizens, neither are bad people and they don't take from what they don't pay. It's just being used as a vague term that could apply to anyone to make even bigger a-holes out of everyone...serve the cause)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually when I was still working the road, I had the great fortune to run into a SC and she was almost text book. What with her spouting off about the US commercial code. But then the worst case of road rage was an active duty GI who'd been treated for PTSD and "cured" and released to the public. A speeding ticket for 60 plus in a 45 zone was all it took to set him off.

And Odd those SC that try to scam the rest about their "legal ways" to get around a home mortgage are bad people pure and simple.

Others that just want to be left alone?

Sorry but if you want to use a road built with public funds then the rules that state or locality set down need to be adhered to otherwise you're not being a good neighbor.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it me, or does the term sovereign citizen keep changing monthly to suit other peoples agenda?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Actually when I was still working the road, I had the great fortune to run into a SC and she was almost text book. What with her spouting off about the US commercial code. But then the worst case of road rage was an active duty GI who'd been treated for PTSD and "cured" and released to the public. A speeding ticket for 60 plus in a 45 zone was all it took to set him off.
> 
> And Odd those SC that try to scam the rest about their "legal ways" to get around a home mortgage are bad people pure and simple.
> 
> ...


Insanity fortunately wears out after a few years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sovereign citizens seem to think that the laws don't apply to them. Kinda reminds me of our Comrade-President.


That is a false statement. Laws apply to them, and they know this. The are not anarchists. Far from it.

Does the administration think it is the obey the laws of nature and nature's God? Does it believe the constitution and all laws which are in accord with the constitution are what govern this nation? I don't think so.

There are many groups within what is now tagged as "Sovereign Citizens." Some have a clear and good understanding, while some are should spend a lot more hours in history books and spend less time trying to bait cops into contact so that they can sue them.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

All that only really came up as laws in this country began encroaching on people anyway. Differences of now and pre civil war in things like land, mineral, water rights, taxes, gov intrusion to now are pretty drastic when you consider.

They can have their taxes but it representation and rights are the issue and of course they will try to distract from that any way they can.


----------

